# Hard Drive not showing up in My Computer? Samsung HM020GI/Seagate ST96812AS



## bamhm182

Like the title says, neither of these are showing up in My Computer when plugged in. I've got them plugged in right, and the first time that it's on, it runs an installer like you get when you plug anything in for the first time, but even after that's done and I reboot, it still doesn't show in My Computer.

Anyone have any ideas?

EDIT: They're both SATA, Btw.

EDIT 2:

Seagate Momentus 5400.2 ST96812AS

Samsung HM020GI


----------



## StrangleHold

Need to go into Disk Management, partition and format the drives before they will show up in My Computer.


----------



## MMM

bamhm182 said:


> Like the title says, neither of these are showing up in My Computer when plugged in. I've got them plugged in right, and the first time that it's on, it runs an installer like you get when you plug anything in for the first time, but even after that's done and I reboot, it still doesn't show in My Computer.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> EDIT: They're both SATA, Btw.
> 
> EDIT 2:
> 
> Seagate Momentus 5400.2 ST96812AS
> 
> Samsung HM020GI


Check your bios settings to see if detected and if the board is set up correctly for sata drives.


----------



## Whitebird

StrangleHold said:


> Need to go into Disk Management, partition and format the drives before they will show up in My Computer.


and restart after that, then it'll show up


----------



## MMM

Not true. NTFS can see fat32


----------



## Cromewell

As long as your OS supports a given filesystem (has a driver for it) then it will show up. It doesn't matter what the drive it's installed on is formatted as.

Stranglehold's post is most likely correct, it depends on if these are new drives or if they have already been used though.


----------



## paulcheung

If your computer is using xp sp2 like my old laptop. it maynot be able to see the sata new large drives without the proper driver installed. When I upgrade my 500gb sata hd, my computer don't recognize the hd, I have to upgrade to windows 7 to get it work. is your computer a fairly new computer? is these drives only drive in the computer? 
Paul


----------



## Whitebird

I also had a problem seeing a hard drive, and i got a tip from Stranglehold: To force Sata 1.5, put a jumper on pins 5 and 6 on the drive.

It worked for me ^^ (was desktop hdd btw)


----------

